# Do you prefer real instrumental or electronic music?



## Tailmix (Jun 27, 2012)

It's really strange. I think that musicians of the fandom that produce electronic music (such as Renard and Rchetype) seem to be more popular than the ones who make real-instrument music. But, there seems to be a little bit of hatred for _any_ kind of electronic music on this forum (amirite?). At least from what I've seen in related forums.

So, I wanna find out. Which kind do you prefer?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jun 27, 2012)

legit music made from your lung air or finger muscles


----------



## Kaamos (Jun 27, 2012)

Uh, I like both.


----------



## Aden (Jun 27, 2012)

I like selections from both areas, but the overwhelming majority comes from real instruments. There are some really talented electronic musicians out there whose music is organic and vibrant and intimate (some of my favorites are Teebs, BT on This Binary Universe, and Emancipator), but most of it comes across as...impersonal to me.

\personal opinion, don't let me affect your enjoyment, yadda yadda
\\also always love recommendations!


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 28, 2012)

Why not both in the same song? Personally I really love sampling in electronic music. There is no limit to the stuff you can make on a computer.
And there's not really a clear line you can draw between electronic and non-electronic, it's more like a spectrum. Synths are just instruments *shrug*

Oh but one thing's for sure
Hardware synthesizers and effects > Software synthesizers and effects. Really, it just sounds better. I can definitely hear it when real hardware is used, it's pretty rare these days. Sadly I don't own any.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 28, 2012)

Mmh...I'm split. A lot of metal drummers use triggers, which can range from just the kick drums and/or all the way to all the toms & snares - So technically using electronics to enhance the real. 

I tend to like cleaned up/less muddled stuff.


----------



## Bark (Jun 28, 2012)

I really like both. It just depends on the mood I'm in. I guess I tend to listen to more electronic music on a basis, though.


----------



## Vukasin (Jun 28, 2012)

I can't say that i prefer one over the other because they both require a ton of talent and they both sound amazing.

I love Renard's music just as much as I love JarisWolf's music


----------



## Demensa (Jun 28, 2012)

Good music is good music. The actual melodies, harmonies and rhythms etc. are more important to me than the synths or instruments they are played on.  (As long as the mixing renders it listenable).
On a whole I listen to music with traditional instruments more so than electronic music, but I like both.  I'm just lacking in a lot of electronic music that I like...
I prefer live music to be played on instruments though.
It's much more engaging.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 28, 2012)

Demensa said:


> I prefer live music to be played on instruments though.
> It's much more engaging.


That's because the players actually had to train themselves to control an instrument, it takes a great deal more coordination and discipline.


----------



## Namba (Jun 28, 2012)

A live show with real instruments is where the magic is.

Then there's Skrillex live.... Press play. Really? I'm not paying my hard-earned money just to see someone snort coke off their MacBook.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 28, 2012)

I enjoy both, but have a small prejudicial view that real instruments represent higher levels of musical execution. A digital instrument is approximate, because it's binary based, so small errors can be absorbed below the noise floor. However an analogue instrument isn't approximate, so small mistakes are noticeable and therefore more difficult to evade.


----------



## Shaloxeroligon (Jun 28, 2012)

As far as the sound goes, if it sounds good, I'll like it.  However, I tend to have higher respect for those who can actually play instruments, because, to me, that requires a larger degree of skill and talent than artificial instruments.  

This is not to say that those who create electronic music are talentless hacks.  Far from it.  Some of the most beautiful music is electronic.  And while it's not hard to use a computer program, the real challenge lies in manipulating sounds in such a way that you can create whatever your mind desires.  THAT requires talent.  Like, I have a lot of cool sounds in my mind, but I have no friggin clue how to put them into the world, with instruments or otherwise.  So, I give all musicians a lot of credit.  However, I tend to like those who play real, in-the-flesh instruments better.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jun 28, 2012)

I think Electronic is still evolving from its' dance and discovery phases. Acoustic instruments have more to offer music wise, and the proper manipulation of the cybernetic soundscape will become fantastic eventually, but right now it's pure ambient and dance. I'd love to see more of what the late 20th century offered when composers incorporated electronics, but then totally switched to electronics.

Mind you, a lot of expressiveness feels lost when you can't play the instrument yourself, BUT for the sake of the composition, with some intense fine tuning, a very beautiful and ethereal piece can be made.

My preference is acoustic because of the human touch, but I am completely open to electronics.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 28, 2012)

A bit of both.

Though it depends on what artificial elements are used. If I hear that a vocalist has been using pitch-shifting with a PC or whatever I feel a little less respect for them. Predominantly, I prefer "real" instruments.


----------



## KigRatel (Jun 28, 2012)

Personally, I couldn't give half a shit about the instruments used in a track. As long as it sounds good on the ears (and the lyrics don't screw it up as they frequently do), then it's all good.


----------



## Namba (Jun 28, 2012)

KigRatel said:


> Personally, I couldn't give half a shit about the instruments used in a track. As long as it sounds good on the ears (and the lyrics don't screw it up as they frequently do), then it's all good.


Dude, I can't tell you how many times bad lyrics have fucked up an otherwise awesome sounding song -_-


----------



## Shaloxeroligon (Jun 29, 2012)

Eyal Flurry said:


> Dude, I can't tell you how many times bad lyrics have fucked up an otherwise awesome sounding song -_-



It saddens me how often this happens.  There are some great riffs that get paired with some dumb or misogynistic or offensive lyrics and it just ... it's bad, man.


----------



## Vukasin (Jun 29, 2012)

Eyal Flurry said:


> A live show with real instruments is where the magic is.
> 
> Then there's Skrillex live.... Press play. Really? I'm not paying my hard-earned money just to see someone snort coke off their MacBook.


Live electronic music performances are more of a party-like atmosphere rather than a live engaging performance.


----------



## Earth Rio (Jun 29, 2012)

I prefer real instruments to electronic.


----------



## SnowKachu (Jun 29, 2012)

I like real musical instrumental better than electrical but that's just me.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 29, 2012)

Electronic isn't actual music, it's noise. Real music comes from instruments, which is why it's music.

Don't get me wrong, I like electronic noise. But I can accept that it's not technically music. Quit deluding yourselves, you look like children.


----------



## Aden (Jun 29, 2012)

Sollux said:


> Electronic isn't actual music, it's noise. Real music comes from instruments, which is why it's music.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I like electronic noise. But I can accept that it's not technically music. Quit deluding yourselves, you look like children.



SEMANTICS THREAD


----------



## Namba (Jun 29, 2012)

Know what? Fuck it, it's music. Leave it to your own discretion and to hell with anyone else's opinion... but I still think instruments are better. Again, to hell with it. ...Still, REAL instruments...


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jun 30, 2012)

Sollux said:


> Electronic isn't actual music, it's noise. Real music comes from instruments, which is why it's music.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I like electronic noise. But I can accept that it's not technically music. Quit deluding yourselves, you look like children.


Concept of music is noise, man.

Concept of music that I've been taught is noise that is pleasing to the ears.

So by any standards, electronic noise is still technically music.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 30, 2012)

This is Tides said:


> Concept of music is noise, man.
> 
> Concept of music that I've been taught is noise that is pleasing to the ears.
> 
> So by any standards, electronic noise is still technically music.



I know I was just being silly.


----------



## Cyril (Jun 30, 2012)

I am perfectly okay with electronic instruments.
Music that is 100% electronic can be good.

If it's not crappy techno dubstep nonsense.
But real instruments tend to be better for my ears.


----------



## Frroat (Jun 30, 2012)

I like both, but I have to be in the right mood for electronic music. Instrumental music just has more character to it, and I like that.


----------



## Oly (Jun 30, 2012)

Neither compare to the music I hear in my head.

Unfortunately I can't let any of you hear that stuff. It's a shame. Some really fantastic shit plays in my head.



I listen to anything. What matters to me is if I find it engaging.

Anyone who says that physical instruments automatically have 'more soul' or anything of the like is full of shit. Emotion is in the listener, not the sound. if it doesn't stir an emotion in you it doesn't make it automatically bad, it just means the sound doesn't strike an emotional response in you.

However a lot of electronic music, especially from bedroom producers, is very flat because there isn't variation to the programming. what many people call 'soul' or feel in music is actually minute errors on the part of the player; a person can't hit the same note the exact same way every single time, even the most rock solid timing still has errors, and intentionally staggering certain notes or playing them a bit early can have a huge impact on the overall feel of a passage. Many people just program their shit at default velocity and directly on the grid and that makes for very clinical, dry and ultimately inhuman music. Some people _like  _that though, original Detroit techno was based strongly off the lack of humanity to the music, it's not always a totally bad thing, but when everything you make is flat and lacks dynamics, that's poor musicianship.

Some electronic musicians decide to avoid programming things directly as much as possible, instead using hardware interfaces to input their data, so that it has that human error and isn't so sterile and perfect.


Personally I will use anything that makes sound to make music. Computers, acoustics, improvised/home made noise makers, any sound imaginable is a candidate to be used in a composition. I'm also one of those strange people who can be perfectly happy listening tot he same loop for 3 hours while I tweak it, add minute variance, experiment with it. Or I can play piss simple power chord bashing guitar and be just as content. It's all noise and it's all fun.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jun 30, 2012)

Sollux said:


> I know I was just being silly.


You sly silly person you.


----------



## Eaite (Jul 2, 2012)

I find that I agree with most of the responses.  Both electronic music and traditional music are both valid forms of entertainment.  I listen to both.  However, when I listen to electronic music I tend to lean toward songs that are a) produced using real audio samples and recordings or b) have been produced using physical synthesizers and dedicated hardware.  I may have personal preferences as far as styles do not discredit any form of music, as long as there was an attempt made to make a good piece of music.


----------



## lucidadic (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm surprised nobody has brought up the overlap between electronic and acoustic instruments. Consider this song by Renard. It's electronic, but he (or someone, at least) is singing. It's "electronic" music, but the composer/performing still needs the skill to sing the lyrics. Also God is an Astronaut produces music that is somewhat of a hybrid. Those synths (I believe) are being controlled by guitars rigged to be used as MIDI controllers... or something like that.

Honestly, I don't agree that electronic music is less personal than acoustic music is. Ignoring all the crap from noobs with FL studio, and anything that obviously didn't have much(any) effort put into it, that is. Not that it's fair to put all digital music in one category. There are simply too many genres and bands/producers out there. For what it's worth, here are a couple of examples:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KbQeWrkgx_U&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYCpC1f9gsg&feature=player_embedded

Anyway... I like electronic music because of the intense diversity in sound that exists, but I love acoustic instruments too. I like both.  I've been listening to electronic music most recently, so I'll say that.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 2, 2012)

lucidadic said:


> I'm surprised nobody has brought up the overlap between electronic and acoustic instruments.



You clearly haven't read the thread.



Lastdirewolf said:


> Mmh...I'm split. A lot of metal drummers use  triggers, which can range from just the kick drums and/or all the way  to all the toms & snares - *So technically using electronics to  enhance the real instruments*.



^


----------



## BagelCollector (Jul 3, 2012)

I like both and that's why I love Pendulum. Seriously, has anyone seen their live shows? I didn't know electronic music could be played live... like legitimately.


----------



## Aden (Jul 3, 2012)

BagelCollector said:


> I didn't know electronic music could be played live... like legitimately.



[yt]HG5DfIgUIFA[/yt]

(disclaimer: you won't like what I like)
(disclaimer 2: turn down your volume)


----------



## Namba (Jul 3, 2012)

That thing at the beginning reminded me of a whamola for some reason...
[video=youtube;1z79flS6l7Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1z79flS6l7Q[/video]
I never wanted one so bad until I saw this.

Oh yeah, and all the instruments are real.


----------



## Oly (Jul 8, 2012)

Eyal Flurry said:


> That thing at the beginning reminded me of a whamola for some reason...
> [video=youtube;1z79flS6l7Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1z79flS6l7Q[/video]
> I never wanted one so bad until I saw this.
> 
> Oh yeah, and all the instruments are real.



Whamolas are super easy to make honestly. Long plank of wood, somethign to tie the string to at the bottom, and a lever you can attach the string to at the top. I think there's even step by step instructions somewhere around online.


----------



## kitsunekoneko (Jul 8, 2012)

how about a "both" option? Both electronic and traditional instruments are popular nowadays. I listen to a lot of video game music, which tend to have lots of orchestral and electronic pieces, or a hybrid of both.
I mostly listen to house, dubstep (shoot me now), and orchestral music.

Pretty much anything that's catchy will pep up my mood and make me want to spend 99 cents, haha


----------



## Gucci Mane (Jul 9, 2012)

fake instruments



and imaginary music


im listenin to this sick kurt cobain/jimy hendrix collab right now 
you wouldnt even believe it


----------



## Mazooky (Jul 26, 2012)

Instruments. While electronic sounds good at times, it feels and sounds much better either playing or just listening to real instruments. Instruments created such amazing genres of music and evolved greatly throughout time. I would go to even counting turntables as real instruments, seeing how electronic music is typically made these days.

It's a shame we're slowly losing those instruments to mere computers and simple mixing programs to create mundane house and electronic music that has the only objective of being the typical music that's ALWAYS playing at EVERY party. It's getting old, and stale as fuck.


----------

